# Hailey's swing



## Firemajic (Jul 13, 2014)

Eyes closed with exquisite pleasure,
small feet pointing to the cotton candy sky,
rope clutched tight in tiny fists,
she thinks that she can fly...

I hear the music of her laughter
 on the scented summer air,
trailing like a silken ribbon
tangled in her golden hair.

The swing now hangs abandoned,
stirred by a mournful breeze,
her memory lives in the shadow
of her lonely tree.


----------



## dannyboy (Jul 13, 2014)

scented.

lovely work, strong rhythm and lovely sounds within this piece. Thanks for the read.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm amazed how you can pull off such strong emotions in such a small piece. The last stanza's sense of loss and mourning is really touching. I haven't been affected by a poem this much in absolutely ages, if ever. All the words so well chosen. Perfect.


----------



## escorial (Jul 13, 2014)

melancholy piece for me..enjoyed


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 14, 2014)

dannyboy--OOOPPPS--I miss my spell check, thank you
for the spell check and for your comments. Peace...Jul

Apple Ice--Thank you for your kind comments! Hailey is magic, when she leaves--
she takes her magic with her...

escorial--melancholy--exactly how I feel, looking at her lonely swing...
thank you for your comments. Peace..


----------



## Gumby (Jul 14, 2014)

This is lovely, Jul. You've really got something here, it goes straight to the gut.


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 14, 2014)

Exquisite


----------



## apple (Jul 14, 2014)

Such a sweet and loving poem.  I can feel it from beginning to end.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 14, 2014)

This is a very lonely piece if that makes any sense. Well done.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 14, 2014)

Gumby--as always, a pleasure to read your comments. Thank you.

Qwertyportne-Thank you for reading and commenting.

Apple--Thank you!--Hailey is a sweet and loving child...

Pidgeon84--Thank you--lonely, yes--when she is gone....Oh that child!.. 
 Thanks again for reading and commenting....Peace...Jul


----------



## E. Zamora (Jul 21, 2014)

I love the swing here as a symbol of youth and the enjoyment of simple pleasures, both of the child's and the adult's. I would prefer to think of it as bittersweet; that the child is simply growing up and has moved on to other things. Really nice!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 21, 2014)

E. Zamora-- It is always a pleasure to read comments that allows me to see my poetry from a different 
point of view. Bittersweet--Yes....I have had Hailey for 5 years, and now she is gone...
..She always called me" Darling"...Thank you. Peace...Jul


----------



## aj47 (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't have anything to add.  The power of reminiscence is in your words.  Memories are tricky things ... they come and go at their own whim.  Thank you for sharing this one.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 22, 2014)

Lovely written poem in memory of Hailey. Thank you.


----------



## S. V. Allen (Jul 22, 2014)

This was poignant  and stirring. i cried. thank you.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 22, 2014)

astroannie---yes they are--tricky things , those memories...Thank you so much for 
reading and commenting...Peace...Jul

Nellie--thank you for your kind comment...Peace...Jul

S.V.Allen--Thank you so much for taking the time to read and comment.
I am glad that Hailey's poem touched your heart,  ...Peace...Jul


----------



## carlo19martin (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, I think it's good


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 23, 2014)

carlo19martin---thank you for your comment, Peace...Jul


----------



## Noho (Jul 23, 2014)

I cant help thinking of my own daughter when I read this poem. Her toes, her smiles and her waving arms to me when I get home.

This morning when I kissed her bye to work, she said "see you tomorrow daddy". That struck my heart and still haunting in my mind. I love you and I miss you any sec when you are not around, even you wake me up early every morning:sunny:


----------



## Greimour (Jul 23, 2014)

The emotions in this piece caught me off guard. 

As always, my love for poetry is it's ability to effect each individual differently. For me:

The imagery builds up a nice warm feeling with gladness, happines and wistfulness... I almost wished to be a parent. 
And then all of a sudden, without warning, it is lonely and mournful and saddening. 

Excellent piece.


~Kev.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 23, 2014)

Noho--They are gone so fast...Thank you for reading and commenting.   Peace...Jul

Greimour---I as so glad you understood the feeling I was trying for---One moment--laughing and playing--
I turn and she's gone...  Thank you .  Peace...Jul


----------

